

Hackpad goes open source - davidlago

Email from the Hackpad team:<p>Hi Hackpad admin!<p>We have some exciting news — Hackpad will be released as open source software in the next few weeks!<p>As you may know, Hackpad started as a fork of an existing open source project. We’re incredibly proud to give back to this community and excited to make the Hackpad codebase available to anyone, especially our customers.<p>As the open source release approaches, we’ll send you instructions on how to download your Hackpads in case you want to move your data somewhere else. (Don’t worry; you’ll still be able to keep your data on hackpad.com.)<p>If you have questions or just want to chat, drop us a line at hackpad-oss@dropbox.com.<p>-Alex, Igor, Mime, Julia and the Hackpad Team
======
krisdol
Great to hear this. Our team uses hackpad for all of our docs. Love the
design, and I hope that the community jumping in will accelerate development.
I'd love to hack around with hackpad.

------
Johnyma22
The Etherpad Foundation very much welcomes this news.

Great job Alex G and the team.

\-- J -- [http://etherpad.org](http://etherpad.org)

